# Verkaufe: Siemens LOGO 0BA5 12/24V Relais + LOGO Netzteil 24V 1,3A



## Jochen754 (28 Juli 2013)

*Kann geschlossen werden*

Kann geschlossen werden


----------



## 190B (28 Juli 2013)

Preisvorstellung? Programmierkabel mit dabei?


----------



## Jochen754 (28 Juli 2013)

Kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Jochen754 (29 Juli 2013)

Das Programmierkabel (RS232) ist jetzt auch vorhanden!


----------



## Jochen754 (31 Juli 2013)

Kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Jochen754 (11 August 2013)

Kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Jochen754 (18 August 2013)

Kann geschlossen werden


----------

